# Park of Roses pond ??



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone out here ever fished it? I was walking my dog near the pond yesterday and saw some people fishing. Also spotted about 3-4 decent sized LM bass. Does the city/state stock it? I thought it was only a couple ft deep at the deepest section. Am I wrong? Just thought I would ask since I did not expect to see anything over 3" in the pond.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I think LMB can live anywhere. I have at least two LMB (3lb & 5lb) in the 1/2 acre drainage pond in my neighborhood.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I've gone there a bunch recently with my kids and have spent some time trying to catch those bass while the kids were pulling sunfish.

They are largemouth. They are impossible to catch.

They hang out under the bridge there and have zero interest in any number of baits I have tried. There's like 100 kids fishing there every week for the sunfish in there. Those bass have seen plenty and make the bass at antrim seem eager to get hooked in comparison. Also there are about a million 3" sunfish in there so those bass will never go hungry. Hell the sunfish can be seen swimming right in front of those bass.

I imagine that when those bass get hungry they just gobble up whichever sunfish happens to be bumping into their mouth at the time.

There are also people there who seem to be fishing to eat at that kiddy pond and I hope they never catch any of those bass.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

freshwater_newb said:


> I've gone there a bunch recently with my kids and have spent some time trying to catch those bass while the kids were pulling sunfish.
> 
> They are largemouth. They are impossible to catch.
> 
> ...


Put one of those sunfish on a hook and drop it near the bass. Fish on.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Channelcat (Jun 22, 2013)

The casting pond at the park of Roses is at the bottom of my street where I have lived for 40 odd years. The bluegill/sunfish populations are abundant, there are carp as well but the only bass I have caught there have been white bass. but to be fair I have not fished that pond in many years.

The pond is fed via a canal concealed by a row of heavy brush on the west side of the pond near the shelter house from the Olentangy river so it figures that any species in the river might be found in the pond as well.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Channelcat said:


> The casting pond at the park of Roses is at the bottom of my street where I have lived for 40 odd years. The bluegill/sunfish populations are abundant, there are carp as well but the only bass I have caught there have been white bass. but to be fair I have not fished that pond in many years.
> 
> The pond is fed via a canal concealed by a row of heavy brush on the west side of the pond near the shelter house from the Olentangy river so it figures that any species in the river might be found in the pond as well.


Didnt knew it was connected to Olentangy. Thanks for the info. I have seen people with kids fishing there. Doesnt look like a prime fishing spot to me. But I may be wrong. Looks a good place for channel catfish to hang out. Anyone caught any there ever?


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Put one of those sunfish on a hook and drop it near the bass. Fish on.


lol, of course. it's really funny that I didn't ever think of that.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Channelcat said:


> The pond is fed via a canal concealed by a row of heavy brush on the west side of the pond near the shelter house from the Olentangy river so it figures that any species in the river might be found in the pond as well.


I didn't realize that either. good info. I'll have to look for the canal next time I'm there. 

Maybe it's only connected when the olentangy is at high water? Because the pond seems to be at higher elevation than the river.

Any idea why the water in the pond is that weird blue color? I always want to make my kids wash their hands after they've been messing with the water there.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Caught lots of carp there

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Channelcat (Jun 22, 2013)

freshwater_newb said:


> Maybe it's only connected when the olentangy is at high water? Because the pond seems to be at higher elevation than the river.
> 
> Any idea why the water in the pond is that weird blue color? I always want to make my kids wash their hands after they've been messing with the water there.


Hit the nail on the head there,I remember as a child many times the channel dried up at low water in the river. but then I also remember poling around on the bridge sections when a flood washed them out and the olentangy overflowed its banks. flooded the whole of whetstone park and school area.
we fished on Olentangy Blvd at the bottom of the hill on our street. caught lots of carp that year

not too certain as to the color except that it has always been so,used to have chemical treatments from the city to contain the algae growth.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

It is Cobalt. Used to control algae

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Channelcat said:


> used to have chemical treatments from the city to contain the algae growth.





CarpRule said:


> It is Cobalt. Used to control algae


what does it do to the people eating fish out of that pond?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

freshwater_newb said:


> what does it do to the people eating fish out of that pond?


Perhaps you will see the ones eating them...


----------



## George43001 (Aug 18, 2006)

What are the size of the Carp ijn there?? I have wondered if there were Carp there and the size of them. I love to catch Carp -- they are great.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

That used to be a big party spot. Cops would sweep in and bust people for "suspicious ripples" after they threw their beers or whatever.

ETA Whetstone Class of 1977


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm predicting next state saugeye record to come outta here based on this thread..


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Its fun to feed the bluegill whole pieses of bread....they eat it like pirahna


----------

